

What do you think? Is TechCrunch dead? - akos

Their founder has left, their best writers have left, and their traffic is down. In addition, startups have recently reported that they get little to no boost after being featured in a TechCrunch writeup. So wdyt? Is TechCrunch dead?
======
AznHisoka
Who cares? It has no impact on your life, or startup.

~~~
michael_fine
Because it's interesting, and people are interested in current events. It's
why people pay attention to miners trapped in Chile for example.

------
ig1
Startups have never got a big boost from being written up in TechCrunch, the
advantage of Techcrunch has always been that it gets you infront of key
players (investors, acquirers, potential employees, etc.)

